# so I know my dog is sable but...



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

...What kind of sable would he be classed as I'm sure I know but for some reason need confirmation don't know why colour really isn't that important to me..I do get a lot of people ask about his coat if he's a mix I say no he sable they look at me like I have know idea what I'm talking about especially other gsd owners you'd think they at least would know but here in the uk I dont think the sable colour is well known at least not to anybody I've spoken to....
Thanks in advance for any reply's


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I don't know.He's gorgeous,whatever the official name of his coat is!


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I don't know what exact color that would be, but maybe if you told people he were a patterned sable they may react differently.

Either way, your dog is gorgeous.


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I don't know what exact color that would be, but maybe if you told people he were a patterned sable they may react differently.
> 
> Either way, your dog is gorgeous.


What do you mean...and thank you.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Sables come in different patterns. Yours has the pattern of a saddle back GSD.


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Sables come in different patterns. Yours has the pattern of a saddle back GSD.


Ohhhh ok...Thanks


----------



## k9trainersj (Jul 15, 2016)

Def a pattern sable. I'm assuming one parent was Blake and tan and/or carried the black and tan gene. 

Beautiful dog!


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

​


k9trainersj said:


> Def a pattern sable. I'm assuming one parent was Blake and tan and/or carried the black and tan gene.
> 
> Beautiful dog!


Mother was white father looked like my dog but shorter hair and a bit darker and thank you.


----------



## k9trainersj (Jul 15, 2016)

Dad may have been a pattern same as well. Do you know what the grandparents looked like? 

I can see the white coming through too so definitely see where the one parent was all white.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Isn't white just a masking gene? So in essence, the mother could be a sable, a black and tan, etc., but it is being covered up by the white?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Isn't white just a masking gene? So in essence, the mother could be a sable, a black and tan, etc., but it is being covered up by the white?


correct.


----------



## dranseth (Dec 31, 2015)

Happyblonde, do you have pictures of your dog when they were a puppy? Care to share?

Also, would that not be considered a light Saddleback sable? I was under the impression sables came as light, dark, and then black.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I am not a breeder and don't know much about the genetics of color and pattern, but IME, I have noticed that sables tend to have traditional patterns. Both of mine are dark sables with patterns and markings very similar to bicolors. I have seen sables patterned like blanket backs and saddle backs. I would assume those would be lighter sables. The facial markings can really differ too. I have seen full face black masks as well as reverse masks on sables.

I have also seen saddle backs that were so washed out they appeared to be sables.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Beautiful dog!!a pattern sable. The dark pattern saddle area is sable. 

The west German showlines that are sable are pattern sable (saddle pattern)which can look very much like a Black and Tan dog but with a sable saddle pattern- some of those saddles can be very dark. 

The American showlines that are sable also are pattern sable- (saddle pattern) which look much like a Black and Tan saddle pattern but again the sable is within in the saddle pattern ranging from light to dark. Asl sables also are dark sable ( bicolor pattern). 

The working lines that are sables are dark sables (bicolor pattern) or your will see sables ( similar to a blanket pattern) that range from dark to a medium lighter sable within the blanket pattern.


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

dranseth said:


> Happyblonde, do you have pictures of your dog when they were a puppy? Care to share?
> 
> Also, would that not be considered a light Saddleback sable? I was under the impression sables came as light, dark, and then black.


This is a pic of clay at 7 weeks I took him home at 8 weeks so this was our first meeting and it was love at first sight.

Also the second photo of my first post is him when he was a pup.


----------



## NorthwindsGS (Mar 23, 2016)

Our working line pup is a dark sable.


----------



## k9trainersj (Jul 15, 2016)

Beautiful dark pup. Would love see this puppy grow! NorthwindsGS


----------



## NorthwindsGS (Mar 23, 2016)

Thank you K9. She is a Drago Vom Patriot daughter. We are pretty excited about her. Her mom is a gorgeous dark sable certified in Narcotics work. Will keep updated pictures of her. Will be interesting to see her color changes as she has already lightened some in the last two weeks. I know once she matures she will darken again. Can't wait to see her final coat color.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

NorthwindsGS said:


> Our working line pup is a dark sable.


Gorgeous!


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

NorthwindsGS said:


> Our working line pup is a dark sable.


What a beautiful puppy I really like dark sables would have been my colour choice for my next dog but I plan on getting a silver standard poodle end of next year.


----------



## NorthwindsGS (Mar 23, 2016)

What made you decide on a poodle?
Very smart dogs...


----------

